# Goals for 2013



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

With the new year coming up soon what are some of your goals for your soaping businesses?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

This could pertain to anything on my farm....more....more....more. Produce more product. Do more marketing. Do more book keeping. Do more higher quality markets/shows that cater to my target market.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Take a page from other 'small' businesses and go global. Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Improve on our soap making skills. Make lotion and above all get a better marketing plan for our goat milk products.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Heather, that's exactly how I would answer that





:yeahthat


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Consistent record keeping, (instead of throwing the whole mix up in the air at the end of the year and hope I get it right  

Sell twice as much as this year. 

Sell more online.

Build a soap room or at least remodel something besides the back porch to use as a storeroom. 

Organize all my labels, boxes, bags, tags, string, etc. 

Improve herd management. 

Expand my product line to items besides soap.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Better record-keeping.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Right now my record keeping is on a calendar, but with more goats after kidding that will probably have to be modified.

Convert a portable building into my soap room. (right now is full of stuff)

Get more fencing up.

Get barn completed.

Like Tim said improve on my soaps and more marketing for sales of goat milk products!

Try out a farmers maket for selling.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Add me to the better book keeping club


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

-Add more products besides soap. Started a little 

-Find and go to more markets

-Get more/better/BIGGER storage

-Expand on the things that will make my life easier, drying racks is #1 on the list

-Purchase more items in bulk or wholesale

-Add at least 3 more wholesale accounts

-Add at least 2 stores to carrying my products

of course I have to agree with Heather's post above on all accounts 


Lynn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm testing a new mold this week. If I can handle it, I will be ordering more so I can increase production (by more than 50%) withing adding another soaping day each week.

Add a second microwave so I shouldn't have to spend time waiting on the microwave to melt oils.

Try some of the warming methods mentioned here to soften my shea and coconut oils. It's a killer this time of year to get coconut out of the can!

I just this week changed from cutting my labels to pre-cut labels. WHY didn't I do this sooner? I didn't think I'd like the rounded corners but decided enough is enough and you know what? I like the rounded corners! LOL Huge time saver! Going to do the same with my UPC labels.

Now that I've been using my soap room for half a year I want to reorganize parts of it and have dh build some shelves to fit in some places.


----------

